# Long 2460 3 point hitch won’t go up all the way.



## Stuart1 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a 1990’s Long 2460 tractor. It seems to be a pretty rare model. The 3 pt hitch moves up a total of maybe 10 inches. However, to move it up, I have to position the lever at the top and lower it to the middle. If i move the lever all the way to the top the 3pt drops to the ground. If I move the lever to the bottom the hitch drops to the ground. For the top connection on the hitch, there is a hydraulic that operates it that works fine. Is my fluid low? The dipstick is confusing as it has 4 marks on it. 2 on one side and 2 on the other. None of the marks line up. I have always filled the fluid to the middle of the 4 marks. Could my issue be low trans fluid? The pictures are of both sides of the dipstick.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You need to start with your Operator's Manual, and read the section on the three point controls. It sounds as if the draft control is improperly set, but the manual will describe how to set that.

Then refer to the Service Manual for how to check the fluid level. I know they take 5.25 US gallons of fluid without a loader, but would need the manuals to know status of measurement with the stick.


----------



## Stuart1 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have the owners manual. It doesn’t go into specifics with the marks on the dip stick and the level fluid should be on it. I just moved into my house so I’m not sure where the manual is. But it pretty much says “check the dipstick for the fluid level.” I’ll take a look again at that section. I have not been able to locate a service manual. Its difficult to find anything for this tractor. I see plenty of 460 and 2360 models.

Below is the manual that I have.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look here and it may well be worth a call to this vendor to verify the manual covers your tractor. You will need the serial number when you contact them.

The three point control has an internal leaf spring and a shaft with a gear, both of which can fail and create the issue you have. But you need the correct manual to repair and calibrate the system.

http://www.longparts.com/service-manual-p-4727.html


----------



## Stuart1 (Oct 21, 2018)

I’ll have to look into that in the next couple days. Thanks yall. If I can get the hitch straight, it will be a great tractor.


----------

